# My first glock



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

So I should be picking up my first glock sat. A g29, after going round and round trying to decide between the g30, g29, and g27. Brand new with 3 10rd mags for $540, a decent deal I guess. I am going to try and shoot it this weekend if I can actually find some ammo(i waited all week without thinking to order some)...I really need to get started reloading, hopefully by thanksgiving I'll have my press. I will post pics and my impressions on it after I get it. Any other 10mm guys out there?

Side note...does anybody know if the lasermax unimax will fit the g29? I hope to later get that and the Insight XTI Procyon.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on the new Glock!


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats, looking forward to your opinions on it.


----------



## tmayn14 (Aug 5, 2008)

picking my first glock up monday!! after owning a rossi .38 (which is a lot of fun at the range) and a bersa .380 for my glove box gun i decided i wanted another semi auto in 9mm. i tried out the ruger p89, baretta m9 i believe, and a glock 17. loved them all but shot the glock the best. looking forward to it!


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

I was only able to put 50rds through it because the indoor range I sometimes go to was the only place that I could find 10mm ammo and had only the one box of rem. and 20rds of win. hp. I love it tho, I can't wait to get some more ammo and try to actually see how accurate I am with it. It was already getting dark when I got home and I couldn't resist shooting it so I went ahead out and fired off the 50rds. I was all over the target since i was shooting by moonlight, but for not having night sites and shooting into a shadow that covered the area in front of the dirt pile backstop and drowning out all but the shape of my target I still managed to keep all but a few of my shots on paper. I'm very happy with the glock and 10mm, now to order some doubletap ammo.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Great looking gun. Congrats again!


----------

